# Zugriff auf NTFS unter linux



## pycak (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leutz!
Ich habe mir Ubuntu installiert und kann jetzt nicht auf meine ntfs-Platten zugreifen. Diese werden zwar unter /media: angezeigt, doch ein zugriff darauf ist irgendwie nicht möglich. kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Februar 2006)

Von Haus aus kann Linux auf NTFS nur lesend zugreifen. Und selbst da koennte es sein, dass Ubuntu diese Moeglichkeit nicht standardmaessig bietet, was ich aber fuer recht unwahrscheinlich halte.
Um NTFS auch schreiben zu koennen kann z.B. der CaptiveNTFS-Treiber genutzt werden. Dieser benoetigt ein paar Dateien von Windows, aber da Du NTFS-Partitionen hast wirst Du sicher auch noch Windows haben wodurch das also kein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------

